# MF 6709?



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

Have a chance to trade in my 1105 for some decent cash for a 6709 but read all the probs some of you were having last year, are you still having probs or did dealer make it right? I really would like the kubota but kubota dealer won't give me any trade. I am having a real problem comparing these light dity utility tractors to my white 2-105 and mf 1105.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Never heard of a MF-6709

Don't see any listed either.http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/tractor-brands/massferg/massferg-tractors.html


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

I was Way off I meant to say 4609


----------



## longmeadow farm (Jun 26, 2009)

I spent about a year looking at small utility tractors for my operation. Along the way I sold my trade outright as the dealers were not going to give me what I needed for the deal to make sense..financially. I evaluated Kubota 7060, Deere 5075E, Massey 4709 and New Holland T4.75. All were 4wd, cab, power reverser and loader. I looked at cost, dealer discounts, engineering, weight, ergonomics..and loader heft. I added the Deere 5085E late in the game but Deere increased the price over the 83E so much that I dropped it. if you are interested, I could get out my evaluation sheet.. been almost 11 months now... Oh, I bought the NH T4.75.. no regrets, the tractor has been trouble free and the dealer has been great.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

What were the advantages and disadvantages of each? What swung you to buy a smurf?

What did you get for transmission?


----------



## longmeadow farm (Jun 26, 2009)

What were the advantages and disadvantages of each? What swung you to buy a smurf?

What did you get for transmission? ... 12 speed power reverser-high speed gears and EPTO.

some of the high points from my evaluation

Massey 4709: advantage; weight and SISU diesel. Disadvantage; 85 db in the cab, no limited slip front axle

Kubota 7060: advantage cab ergonomics and all around fit and finish, quiet in the cab. Disadvantage; too narrow of a track width for round baling and mowing.

Deere 5075E: Advantage none. Disadvantage; 28 inch rubber, no flat floor in cab, poor cab ergonomics, noisy cat 2 engine. cab not fully isolated from chassis(glass will collect dust like a magnetic), gearing issues and shifter would be in the way of my knee as I turned around in the seat... just a poor layout.

New Holland T4.75: Advantage; cab ergonomics, quiet cab , isolated cab ( glass doesn't get dusty).reasonable gear spacing, loader is easy to take off and mount. Radial tires. Disadvantage; a bit light in the rear.. I added liquid and cast ballast.. Getting it into "park" can be a chore at times.

The NH dealer undercut the Deere by 12K... It is doubtful I would have purchased another 5000 series Deere... in our application ...it was a maintenance nightmare.


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

wow thanks for sharing your advantages and disadvantages what size mower and round Baler are you bailing with


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

I demoed a 4610 MF. Ended up buying a kubota 8560. Two things I liked about the massey were smoother shuttle shift and the 3 point hitch control. It slowed down as you neared the top and bottom to avoid the jerk that can happen under load. Other than that I like most everything about the kubota better.


----------



## longmeadow farm (Jun 26, 2009)

HAYRAY

"wow thanks for sharing your advantages and disadvantages what size mower and round Baler are you bailing with"

9 ft moco and 457 deere baler.. I've never had a problem with power and I bale on some steep hills at times. Quiet cab and very good air conditioning.. but keep the filters clean. I cleaned my cab filters external & internal .. in 30 minutes .. it took me 2.5 hours to do it on my old 5000 series Deere. The T4.75 is a very nice tractor..


----------

